# Elegant eclair shells with Creme Chantilly?



## jflysbad (May 15, 2002)

Does any one have a recipe for an eclair type dessert.  Not standard eclairs but an elegant one like Strawberry puff eclairs or any other kind.   Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2002)

I'm not sure what you are looking for - but here goes!!!  

Raspberry-Peach Mousse Eclairs pt 1
  Keys:      
 Yield: 8 Servings

 Ingredients:

 -----------------  ECLAIR DOUGH  ----------------
          3    lrg  Eggs, at room temperature
        2/3    cup  Water
          5    tbl  Unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
     47/250    tsp  Salt
        2/3    cup  Sifted all-purpose flour
        1/2    tsp  Lemon zest
                    RASPBERRY-PEACH MOUSSE FILLING:
        1/4    cup  Cold water
          1      x  Envelope unflavored powdered gelatin
          1    cup  Heavy cream, divided
          1    tbl  Granulated sugar
          4     oz  Swiss white chocolate, coarsely chopped
        1/2    cup  Frozen raspberries, thawed
          2    tbl  Chambord liqueur
        1/2    cup  Finely chopped fresh or canned peaches

 -----------------  RASPBERRY SAUCE  ----------------
          1      x  Bag (12 oz) frozen raspberries
        3/4    cup  Granulated sugar
          2    tbl  Chambord liqueur

 -----------------  GARNISH  ----------------
                    Confectioners' sugar

Method:
YIELD: 8 eclairs DIFFICULTY:
** PREPARATION: 2 hours plus cooking, baking, cooling and chilling times.

Make the eclairs:
1.Position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 425 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with baking parchment.

2.In a glass measuring cup, stir the eggs with a fork until blended. Pour approximately 2 tablespoons of the egg mixture into a small cup, leaving 1/2 cup of the egg mixture in the measuring cup.

3.In a medium heavy saucepan, combine the water, butter and salt. Over medium heat, stirring occasionally, heat the water mixture until the butter has melted. Increase the heat to medium-high and bring the mixture to a boil. Remove the pan from the heat.

4.Using a wire whisk, stir in the flour. Whisk vigorously for 20 to 30 seconds, until the mixture is smooth and pulls away from the side of the pan. Return the pan to the heat and stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, cook for 30 to 60 seconds, until the paste forms a very smooth ball.

Stir in the lemon zest. Transfer the paste to a large bowl.

5.Pour the reserved 1/2 cup of beaten eggs over the paste and beat vigorously with a wooden spoon for 45 to 60 seconds, until the mixture forms a smooth, soft dough. The dough should hold its shape when scooped up with a spoon but be soft enough to slowly slide off the spoon when tilted.

If the dough does not slide off the spoon, add 1/2 tablespoon of the reserved egg mixture, beat until smooth and retest the dough with a spoon.

The remaining 1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons of egg will be used to glaze the tops of the eclairs before they are baked.

6.Fill a pastry bag fitted with a 5/16-inch plain tip (such as Ateco #3) with the eclair dough. Pipe 4 1/2-inch strips approximately 1/2-inch wide on the prepared baking sheets, leaving about 1 1/2 inches between eclairs.

Dip your finger in some of the remaining beaten egg and gently smooth down any "tails" left from piping. Lightly brush the tops of the eclairs with more of the egg.

7.Bake the eclairs, one baking sheet at a time, for 10 minutes, propping the oven door open about 2 inches with the handle of a wooden spoon. Reduce the oven temperature to 375 degrees F and close the oven door. Continue baking the eclairs for 20 to 25 minutes, until they are a deep golden brown. Transfer the eclairs to a wire rack and cool completely. The eclairs may be prepared up to this point and stored in an airtight container at room temperature for one day or in the freezer for up to one month.

Make the raspberry-peach mousse filling:

1.Place the cold water in a small cup. Sprinkle the gelatin over the water and let it stand for 5 minutes to soften the gelatin.

2.In a small saucepan combine 1/2 cup of the cream and the sugar and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture comes to a gentle boil. Add the softened gelatin to the hot cream and whisk until the gelatin is completely dissolved.

3.In a food processor fitted with the metal chopping blade, process the white chocolate for 10 to 15 seconds, until finely chopped. Add the hot cream mixture through the feed tube and process the white chocolate mixture until completely smooth. Add the thawed raspberries and Chambord and process until smooth. Transfer the mixture to a medium bowl and stir in the chopped peaches.

4.In a chilled medium bowl, using a hand-held electric mixer set at medium speed, beat the remaining 1/2 cup of cream until soft peaks begin to form.

Using a rubber spatula gently fold the whipped cream into the white-chocolate raspberry mixture. Cover the surface of the mousse with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 15 minutes, or until it has thickened to the stage where it forms soft mounds. Do not let the mousse set completely.

Make the sauce:
1.In a medium saucepan, combine the frozen raspberries and sugar. Cook over medium heat stirring constantly with a wooden spoon until the sugar is completely dissolved and the berries are soft. Do not let the mixture boil.

Strain the raspberry mixture through a fine-meshed sieve into a bowl. Stir in the Chambord; cover and refrigerate until serving.

Assemble the eclairs:
1.Slice eclairs in half; remove any moist dough. Fill each eclair with about three tablespoons filling. Replace top of the eclair. Dust the eclairs with confectioners' sugar, if desired. To serve, drizzle some of the raspberry sauce on each dessert plate. Top with eclair. Garnish with peach slices and mint if desired.

whew!!!


----------

